

Reznor's one-week take for 'Ghosts': $1.6 million - wave
http://news.yahoo.com/s/infoworld/20080313/tc_infoworld/95978

======
Goronmon
Here's a link to the actual story about 'Ghosts' sales.

[http://leisureblogs.chicagotribune.com/turn_it_up/2008/03/re...](http://leisureblogs.chicagotribune.com/turn_it_up/2008/03/reznors-
one-wee.html)

